
Ask HN: Is this acceptable? - annoyeduser
We were prepared to launch our product today when my boss invited me to a service named FullStory [0].<p>I joined and I couldn&#x27;t believe my eyes. The service creates a video out of user&#x27;s browser window and uploads it to server so the product owners can learn how their users use their product.<p>Obviously this is very helpful for UX testing, but do you think it is acceptable in any form?<p>(I see their page was posted to HN nine months ago, so I&#x27;m assuming that the creators are HN readers. Sorry guys this is not in &quot;bad faith&quot; but I think your service is an extremely user-hostile one. Kudos on the implementation, though)<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fullstory.com&#x2F;
======
pink_dinner
How is it "user-hostile"? It benefits the product owner and also the user
(they will hopefully get a better product experience out of it).

I see no problem with it.

------
noir_lord
As long as it's made clear in the privacy policy in none-weasel language I
don't really see the issue.

Also I had no idea this existed, it looks incredible!.

